# THEGOLDPRO'S 2013/2014 plow/picture thread.



## THEGOLDPRO

Since winter is fastly approaching ill make my new thread this year and update it as the season goes on.

Ill start with this Cute little ford i bought today to add to the fleet.


----------



## scott3430

Nice addition to your fleet GP! What year is it?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

thanks, its a 99, rust free as well.


----------



## durafish

Nice truck and even better plow!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea i do like the plow.


----------



## durafish

check for cracks on the plow?


----------



## Banksy

Nice score, dude. Great truck/plow combo.


----------



## grandview

Better then the blue Dodge.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Nothing was better then the blue dodge.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

durafish;1648628 said:


> check for cracks on the plow?


plows mint, it wasn't commercially plowed, The guy who had it owns a few rental homes and he used it to plow the driveways, and pick crap up from home depot.


----------



## grandview

That Ford already makes your company look classy,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1648743 said:


> That Ford already makes your company look classy,


Not sure if I would go that far.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1648744 said:


> Not sure if I would go that far.


His company,not him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1648747 said:


> His company,not him.


Oops, my mistake.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I'm about as classy as they come


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1648771 said:


> I'm about as classy as they come


Highend lowballer


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Or a low end low baller


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Plows all lined up in the woods lol









The guy threw in the headach rack as well, then i remembered i had a mini edge in storage, this was just a mock up nothing was bolted down.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## grandview

What's that white stuff dripping off that Ford?


----------



## NickT

Subscribed for entertainment purposes only!!


----------



## MatthewG

Lets play a game called how much did you pay? Ill start out with $7800....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Keep guessing


----------



## durafish

More or less?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I don't wanna give the answer right away, lol


----------



## NickT

I will say 8500 ....


----------



## durafish

How many miles? I hope you didn't pay more then 10gs though unless Mlies are real low.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Miles are 120k


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Keep guessing your all too high


----------



## CashinH&P

Im going to go with 5k?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

CashinH&P;1648993 said:


> Im going to go with 5k?


lol right on the money.


----------



## durafish

That's a deal plows worth 3 with truck side.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea he wanted 6k, but i showed up with 5k cash and he took it.


----------



## Jguck25

nice addition to the fleet. switched it up quite a bit from dodge and boss to ford and fisher, you will like that combo. is it the 5.4 or v10?

ive been looking all summer for a combo like that but havent come across any deals even close to that


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea, I look for deals not so much as brand loyalty lol


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice score Ben!


----------



## secret_weapon

Not a fan of Fords, But That is pretty dern clean for a 99 and 120k. Must not of had a plow on it for very long or it was very lightly used.
The ad went something like this "Ford with snow plow for sale, never seen snow, From Arizona"


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice looking truck good deal


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Lol the truck belonged to a good friend of mine, he used it for Home Depot runs and to plow the driveway of his house and his rental property, it was never plowed/used commercially.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

But don't worry I will kick the piss out if it. Lol


----------



## Turf Commando

Wow gold you took a step up in the world and bought a man's truck. Congrats.!


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1649143 said:


> But don't worry I will kick the piss out if it. Lol


That truck will show you how real trucks plow



Turf Commando;1649159 said:


> Wow gold you took a step up in the world and bought a man's truck. Congrats.!


Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009

What tires are on the Ford? Looks like a good tread for snow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Federal couragia mt


----------



## plowguy43

THEGOLDPRO;1649070 said:


> Yea, I look for deals not so much as brand loyalty lol


Same here, and I gotta admit my current truck is my favorite thus far.

Nice addition, for straight blades I don't think there is anything better than a Fisher X Blade. My 8' X blade treated me well, scraped awesome, threw snow very far, and weighed a good bit so it seemed to go through snow "easier" if that makes any sense.

Nice buy!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

plowguy43;1649267 said:


> Same here, and I gotta admit my current truck is my favorite thus far.
> 
> Nice addition, for straight blades I don't think there is anything better than a Fisher X Blade. My 8' X blade treated me well, scraped awesome, threw snow very far, and weighed a good bit so it seemed to go through snow "easier" if that makes any sense.
> 
> Nice buy!


I suppose we will see


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1649538 said:


> I suppose we will see


You know you love the Ford.


----------



## jimv

But nothing can bet a cummins


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Nothing beats a cummins.


----------



## FF/P215

NickT;1648958 said:


> Subscribed for entertainment purposes only!!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## mercer_me

Nice F-250 and XBlade. I think you will like the trip edge.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Ford and fisher way to go.


----------



## grandview

I heard he took his Ford to dinner the last night


----------



## Antlerart06

Only bad thing about 99 F250 They had weak leaf springs They had problems with them breaking . There was like 8,000 trucks made had them and my F250 crew cab was one of them My dealer replace mine with F350

Does yours have the rear overloads on top if not you will want to put them on.
I have 3 99 trucks all been good trucks for me. The other 2 are F350


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Antlerart06;1650713 said:


> Only bad thing about 99 F250 They had weak leaf springs They had problems with them breaking . There was like 8,000 trucks made had them and my F250 crew cab was one of them My dealer replace mine with F350
> 
> Does yours have the rear overloads on top if not you will want to put them on.
> I have 3 99 trucks all been good trucks for me. The other 2 are F350


A few years ago one of them broke and he took it to a shop and had them replaced with beefier springs.


----------



## durafish

Looking on cl and came across this ad http://providence.craigslist.org/for/4114818266.html with a pic of your truck. I dont know if you care but figured id share. Looks like all they got is a jeep and try to show off a big rig.


----------



## FF/P215

durafish;1653701 said:


> Looking on cl and came across this ad http://providence.craigslist.org/for/4114818266.html with a pic of your truck. I dont know if you care but figured id share. Looks like all they got is a jeep and try to show off a big rig.


Uh-oh, that'd make me a little mad..


----------



## BlueRam2500

Didn't he sell that truck?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Loli sold that truck and bought my white cummins.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

But yea that's me plowing one of my driveways lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Decided to rebuild the red ram this season, shes got some caner and some other small problems, She will be off to the body shop this week to have the rust repaired then a fresh coat of paint, then the flatbed goes on, We are also sanding the frame and applying por15.
















Picked up the flatbed today with the Ferd


----------



## durafish

How did you get the bed off?


----------



## grandview

Since you have a real work truck now with that Ford,you should just eliminate the middle man and just scrap the Dodge instead of fixing it!


----------



## grandview

durafish;1657975 said:


> How did you get the bed off?


Just sped down the road!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

durafish;1657975 said:


> How did you get the bed off?


Off the trailer?? We picked it up and carried it off lol.


----------



## grandview

durafish;1657975 said:


> How did you get the bed off?


With his right hand


----------



## durafish

grandview;1657977 said:


> Just sped down the road!


Oh never thought about doing that...


----------



## durafish

THEGOLDPRO;1657980 said:


> Off the trailer?? We picked it up and carried it off lol.


No the truck?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

How do you mean? We unbolted it and picked it up off the truck.


----------



## durafish

Didn't know if it was heavy and used a loader or something. People I've asked said either 5-6 people or a loader. I've never done it but will be soon.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Nah it weighed a few hundred I'd guess, 4 of us just lifted it up.


----------



## IA Farmer

Will you be keeping the same color scheme?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

It will stay red, might do the bottom black rather then silver tho.


----------



## Antlerart06

You will like that flat bed. I think I can see better backing up no bed side in the way


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I might do one on the white dodge if it looks good.


----------



## WIPensFan

Why didn't you go Aluminum flatbed? Color?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

The aluminum one was $2200 the steel one was $1600


----------



## WIPensFan

Probably worth the extra $$$ but the steel one will look good too. If I bought another dump truck the bed would be aluminum. The steels rust so damn fast. Looking forward to seeing your truck redone, should be sharp when finished.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea I considered the aluminum but I figured after all was said and done with parts, paint, new bed, etc etc i was gonna be into it 4-5k, so I decided to save 600 bucks. If it was a newer truck id have went aluminum, this thing is 13 years old.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Blacked the windows out in the Ferd.


----------



## grandview

Now those lowball snowplow guys won't know who ran them off the road.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Looks good GP.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You should have silvered them. More PC that way.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Finishing up some final welding on the frame before we coat it in por15, Those ears were on the outside of the frame rails, we cut em off and welded em to the top of the frame rails to make the front supports for the flatbed.


----------



## nnusskern

How much will the flatbed effect your,payload compared to the standard pickup box


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nnusskern;1659890 said:


> How much will the flatbed effect your,payload compared to the standard pickup box


I have no idea, I'm gonna add timbrens as well.


----------



## grandview

Don't forget to put one of these on your truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I took it off the ford just to be safe.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

THEGOLDPRO;1659917 said:


> I took it off the ford just to be safe.


Doesn't matter, unfortunately its still a Ford.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Frames done and ready to go, por15


----------



## Deerewashed

you do the por15 yourself? how did you prep and how did you apply??? i am seriously wanting to do it.


----------



## Jguck25

THEGOLDPRO;1660110 said:


> Frames done and ready to go, por15


That looks awesome! What was the total time it took to do that? I have considered it but it will probably take lots and lots of man hours. You can put the por 15 directly on the rust without prepping it at all correct? Did you spray or hand brush it?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

We sanded/wire wheeled the frame to get all the loose rust off then cleaned it all with prepsol, then applied it with a paint brush.

Id say if your motivated you can get it done in a day.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Here it is with the driveshaft painted, and the exhaust painted with high temp flat black grill paint.


----------



## durafish

You going to paint over the the por?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Wasn't planning on it.


----------



## durafish

I would cover with some rustoleum black. The sun will decay the por, even with the bed on the sun rays get to it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Hmmm I'll look into it.


----------



## hammerstein

Does it have to be bare metal or will it adhere to surface rust?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

says it adhears to rust.


----------



## linckeil

por 15 adheres best to rusted/pitted metal. it also adheres very well to sandblasted metal. it is not a good idea to use it on smooth, clean metal. it wants a rough, porous surface to bond to.

and it is effected by the uv rays of the sun and will fade over time. top coating it is a good idea.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Maybe I'll shoot it with some gloss black just to safe.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## THEGOLDPRO

New fender,bottom door skins, and cab corner done.








welded in








before


----------



## grandview

So you going to admit plowing with that Ford is the best thing ever?


----------



## Jguck25

grandview;1688397 said:


> So you going to admit plowing with that Ford is the best thing ever?


we need a like button.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I don't plow with the Ferd, I plow with my Cummins. 

And the ford is a decent truck but it's a gutless pig of a truck.


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1688993 said:


> I don't plow with the Ferd, I plow with my Cummins.
> 
> And the ford is a decent truck but it's a gutless pig of a truck.


I own 5 fords but I have to agree with that on the 5.4. Reliable engine but no sack


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea they have less sack then Grandview, and he got a vasectomy.


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1689198 said:


> Yea they have less sack then Grandview, and he got a vasectomy.


And your gf appreciate that I got one


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Your daughter won't let me get one, I tried, I guess she saw my superior genes and keeps pushing me to knock her up. 

Can I call you dad? Or is that weird?


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1689279 said:


> Your daughter won't let me get one, I tried, I guess she saw my superior genes and keeps pushing me to knock her up.
> 
> Can I call you dad? Or is that weird?


Can't figure out why


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

It's my personality.


----------



## grandview

Does have a thing for the mentally challenged who drive Dodge trucks,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

The Turd


----------



## nepatsfan

I'm gonna leave the rest of this thread alone but I'll put my 6.7 scorpion up against any stock cummins any day


----------



## Banksy

grandview;1689210 said:


> And your gf appreciate that I got one


----------



## Banksy

I like the "Turd" truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

All the body work is done, Just sanding it down to get it ready for paint, She has an appt on Mon morning to get sprayed.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

She is in primer.


----------



## quigleysiding

So where did you get the fender from ? Is it a full fender or did you have to cut the inner fender?


----------



## NBI Lawn

Looks like you put a lot of work into it...why leave the headlights in and the door moldings on? I'd pull al that off to be sure there wasn't a paint/clear line that will probably start flaking within a year.


----------



## TMLGC

Can't wait to see the final product. I'm interested to see how the flat bed looks on a xcsb, if there will be allot if overhang in the back. I'm sure with how the winter appears to be shaping up you can't wait to get it back to work.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I didn't feel like pulling the door moldings off, that's just a pain in the ass.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Shes back from paint!


----------



## grandview

Looks like a broken down Dodge pulling a Dodge.


----------



## Triton2286

At least Ben shows off his trucks.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

This broken down dodge will rip your ford in half.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Got to replace some bulbs on the Ford.


----------



## SnowFakers

Paint came out nice!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

So, now that you've had the chance to try out a real plow, how do you like the Fisher?


----------



## Triton2286

2006Sierra1500;1702032 said:


> So, now that you've had the chance to try out a real plow, how do you like the Fisher?


He doesn't drive the Ford. Shameful that you thought he would lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Lol me? Drive a ford? Your crazy.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks sharp. I've always liked that body style.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Thanks buddy.


----------



## sweetjetskier

Looks like you had the paint done at Maaco in Wolcott, could be wrong, looks good either way.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

You are correct.


----------



## sweetjetskier

Years ago, a friend of mine had a machine shop in that industrial park area.

There was a VERY BIG landscape/snow company near there also.

If memory serves me correct it was Ultimate Landscapes, they had a ton of trucks and equipment in a fenced in area outside.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea they are still around there.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

how much was the paint for just the cab considering you did the bodywork ?


----------



## NBI Lawn

ScubaSteve728;1702578 said:


> how much was the paint for just the cab considering you did the bodywork ?


I am curious as well. Looks good!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I paid $580, could have been cheaper but I opted for a better paint.


----------



## NBI Lawn

THEGOLDPRO;1702871 said:


> I paid $580, could have been cheaper but I opted for a better paint.


Does it look as good in person as it does in the pics? You did all the prep and taping?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

It looks mint, I'm actually surprised how nice it turned out


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I did the prep they taped it.


----------



## Bossman 92

Truck turned out really nice. If I remember correct you are slapping a flatbed on the back right?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Beds on, its not bolted down yet, but you get the idea. Will have more pics when its all mounted and slid forward a bit more.


----------



## Triton2286

I forgot. Is there a plow for this one?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea 8 foot boss


----------



## Flipper

Can you tell me where you bought the bed? That's a pretty good price for this area. Paint looks sharp.


----------



## Banksy

Dude, that came out wicked pissa!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Bought the bed at wh rose.


----------



## Flipper

I figured it had to be either them or Universal. What brand is it and do they have them in stock? I am thinking of doing one on a short bed. 

Looks like we are in for a good shot tomorrow night.


----------



## Drew2010

Thats a Cadet bed... 

GP.... For a Dodge, doesn't look too bad... I like the flatbed alot...Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430

Nice paint job. Looks new now. How much was the flat bed?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Thanks guys, paid like $1500 for the bed, it's a cadet western.


----------



## Antlerart06

Flat beds are nice after having one its hard to go back to a regular bed


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea, I'll be tossing one on the white truck come spring as well.


----------



## SnowFakers

Getting ready for the snow GP?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Shes put back together enough to plow tonight lol.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

good thing that tow truck is close by in that third pic 
just kidding 
good luck


----------



## Whiffyspark

The only thing keeping me from doing that is the hitch. I had the bobcat dealer drop a bush hog in my bed and dented it to hell


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Whiffyspark;1705610 said:


> The only thing keeping me from doing that is the hitch. I had the bobcat dealer drop a bush hog in my bed and dented it to hell


What's the hitch have to do with it?


----------



## michiganmower10

THEGOLDPRO;1707903 said:


> What's the hitch have to do with it?


5th wheel?


----------



## Whiffyspark

THEGOLDPRO;1707903 said:


> What's the hitch have to do with it?


I can't decide if I like how it looks. I was thinking maybe I could make a longer skirt to hide the hitch frame


----------



## jimv

It looks really good


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Whiffyspark;1708870 said:


> I can't decide if I like how it looks. I was thinking maybe I could make a longer skirt to hide the hitch frame


They make some with the hitch built in I believe.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

http://cadettruckbodies.com/products/first-category/


----------



## Whiffyspark

I can't find a price on that one.

I found this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/84-X-84-Aluminum-Combo-Flatbed-/171217388971?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27dd5a05ab&vxp=mtr

But that's more than I want to spend.


----------



## Aura Lawns

Any Updates?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

New sander








New vee plow








New vee plow joystick


----------



## grandview

To bad it lost its value by being on that Dodge.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dodge makes it cummins shakes it.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yeah shakes it apart. Your dash crack yet? I finally replaced mine. Now I got to do the stupid bezel. 

Did you have the lower Bedliner stuff done professionally?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dash is mint no cracks, i did the bed liner myself.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Ordered a new 2 yard saltdogg to match the 1.5 yard we just bought.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## a&j lawncare ll

looks good..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

You stalking me Allen?


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

this is Andrew allan is a dumb ****..lol


----------



## FF/P215

Congrats on the new spreaders, you look more ready than me! haha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I wouldn't go that far, they still aren't wired in lol.


----------



## blk90s13

looking good Ben, dont push that ford too far they are not made to handle much like the dodges


----------



## fatboyNJ

i love the flatbed onthe red truck. that is a shortbed truck correct? i think im leaning towards one just like that in spring because im loosing a battle with wheel well rust on my cummins


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea it's a shortbread, the flatbed is a 7x7, fits perfect, I'll be swapping a flatbed on my white cummins in the spring, probably aluminum tho.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hate the ford lol, it's gutless.


----------



## MatthewG

THEGOLDPRO;1856048 said:


>


Whats with the "do not double stack" sticker, Ive seen those babies 5 high


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I have no idea lol.


----------



## fatboyNJ

THEGOLDPRO;1860101 said:


> Yea it's a shortbread, the flatbed is a 7x7, fits perfect, I'll be swapping a flatbed on my white cummins in the spring, probably aluminum tho.


sweet...ive been looking all over for pictures of a flatbed i like on a shortbed ram, and id say yours won...is that the facory trailer hitch ordid you have to modify it at all?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

It's the factory hitch, fits really well with the flatbed.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## grandview

Dodge


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Only the best.


----------



## gallihersnow

Red truck needs tow mirrors.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That flatbed and red truck look awesome! I keep debating on putting a flatbed on my 04, but I can't convince myself that it will look good enough to remain my personal truck and daily driver, as well as be functional for work...

How do you like the spinner chute on the new Salt Dogg?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Seems about the same as the older spinner.


----------



## TMLGC

Looks great strong trucks set up nice. Have you abandoned Lawnsite? Guessing the snow closed down the fall cleanups.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Pretty much lol


----------



## EGLC

the other trucks are doing driveways I'm guessing? How do you like those salters? I am starting to think about switching over..my tornado's are pissing me off


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I haven't put much product through them yet, but so far I like them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We've had great luck with our Salt Doggs. Run 5 2000's and one 3000. The spread pattern is heavy to the driver's side until you experiment and adjust. There's a V in the bottom of the chute on the newer (not the NEW chute like Ben's new box has, but the one with the older style metal shroud) that we notch like some guys on here have done.

They probably spread 60% driver's 40% passengers now. The 3000 is damn near perfect, we haven't touched anything on it.

Keep spare motors and controllers if you switch. From experience you'll need them.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea I noticed both spread heavy to the drivers side, can you take a pic of the notch you cut out?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Those spreaders are in Athens, mine up here don't have that much in the way. I think they changed them after the first 2 years, cause the ones we got in '11 have more crap in the way and it sends the material almost to the dead center of the spinner. The salt needs to hit the spinner about half way between the edge of the disc and the spinner shaft, between 11 and 1 o'clock. At least from what I've found that's where it spreads the best. All dry bulk rock salt, your mileage may vary in pretreated salt or salt/sand mix.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I'm back, is Grandview still here?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

THEGOLDPRO;1932724 said:


> I'm back, is Grandview still here?


How's Randy?


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1932921 said:


> How's Randy?


He's got a new gig in NY


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Randy's been pretty cool, he stopped beating me so that's a plus.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Now you can rehydrate.


----------



## grandview

SnoFarmer;1933438 said:


> Now you can rehydrate.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1933444 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Ditto.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

He used tomake me drink Gatorade all day.


----------



## grandview

Did he have a preferred flavor?


----------



## kawasaki guy

THEGOLDPRO;1933681 said:


> He used tomake me drink Gatorade all day.


Glad to see you are still in business! Have not seen you post on Lawnsite in forever.


----------



## grandview

kawasaki guy;1933742 said:


> Glad to see you are still in business! Have not seen you post on Lawnsite in forever.


Surprisingly,considering what he and his brother were doing with the Dodge.


----------



## kawasaki guy

grandview;1933764 said:


> Surprisingly,considering what he and his brother were doing with the Dodge.


:laughing: Title of the video says it all.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I forgot my password for lawn site and didn't feel like resetting it lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

grandview;1933689 said:


> Did he have a preferred flavor?


I dunno what flavor, it was milky white tho.


----------



## kawasaki guy

any updates Ben?


----------



## grandview

kawasaki guy;1978462 said:


> any updates Ben?


Still living in his mom 's basement


----------



## kawasaki guy

grandview;1978483 said:


> Still living in his mom 's basement


:laughing:


----------

